
Flu Season and Covid-19 Are About to Collide. Now What? - Malifalitiko
https://www.wired.com/story/flu-season-and-covid-19-are-about-to-collide-now-what/
======
beamatronic
All of the precautions for Covid should also help contain the flu.

